# crew member



## ayre72 (Jul 20, 2006)

polembros shipping 1972 onwards did any body work for them or know of any crew members who did looking for an greek crew member called georgious papados not sure on spelling of name


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome ayre72 to the site,enjoy it and all it has to offer.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

A warm welcome to the site* Ayre*, enjoy SN and all it has to offer and I hope that you are able to secure the information that you require. Bon Voyage.


----------

